# Career break extended unexpectedly



## immaculata (5 Mar 2012)

I'm in the public service and I took a three year incentivised career break due to having an ill relative to care for. She's since died, sadly. I was due to go back to work early in 2013, but today I got a letter from Personnel saying that there's no vacancy for me to return yet, it might be up to a year before I can go back, and the incentivised career break payment stops in December this year regardless. Does anyone know if I'll be entitled to any social welfare after that?

Mods, please would you move this post if it's in the wrong place? Thanks.


----------



## Billo (6 Mar 2012)

Did the terms of your career break guarantee that you would get a job immediately after the three years were up or as soon as a job became available ?


----------



## immaculata (6 Mar 2012)

Billo said:


> Did the terms of your career break guarantee that you would get a job immediately after the three years were up or as soon as a job became available ?



The terms of my career break guaranteed that my job would be secure, but that it might be a year after the three years before a vacancy became available, so if you're asking if the public service are doing something outside the terms of their agreement with me, they're not. It's just that there was so much resistance to letting me have the career break due to the need to keep staff on that it's a little surprising that they now want me to stay away for longer. I guess it's an effect of the deepening recession.


----------



## Slim (6 Mar 2012)

immaculata said:


> I'm in the public service and I took a three year incentivised career break due to having an ill relative to care for. She's since died, sadly. I was due to go back to work early in 2013, but today I got a letter from Personnel saying that there's no vacancy for me to return yet, it might be up to a year before I can go back, and the incentivised career break payment stops in December this year regardless. Does anyone know if I'll be entitled to any social welfare after that?
> 
> Mods, please would you move this post if it's in the wrong place? Thanks.


 
Are Personnel predicting that there will not be any vacancy in 2013? I don't think you can get JS or JA while on Career Break, even if unpaid as most were until incentivised scheme was introduced.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Mar 2012)

Seems very odd that they're writing to you nearly a full year in advance to tell you they won't have a job available.

I know lots of Departments are currently dealing with the fall-out of the early retirement scheme and what staff numbers they will eventually need as that hasn't been bottomed out yet.

If you're a member of a Union I would contact them and HR to see where you stand in more detail. It could just be a warning shot at present.


----------



## zztop (9 Mar 2012)

Know of a department where ALL career breakers HAD to be taken back
even though they were not wanted.Legal action taken I recall.


----------



## Leper (11 Mar 2012)

"Does anyone know if I'll be entitled to any social welfare after that?"

This was the only question asked.

Provided you have "A" social welfare contributions you are entitled to payments from Dept of Social Welfare. If you are on "D" stamps you may not have much entitlement.


----------



## Galwaygirl (14 Mar 2012)

If no stamps were paid during career break will there be an entitlement to social welfare? Asking for someone in similar position who was class a up until break but no prsi deducted by employers for duration of break.


----------

